# Directional vs True Twin - help!



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but a directional twin still has a symmetrical sidecut and centered stance, it's just the flex that's directional, right? Whereas a true directional board will likely have asymmetrical sidecut, flex, and stance.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

hmm, in addition to this, i just got a true twin, and my bindings are slightly offcenter 1/2" towardw the back..big deal? or no?


----------



## ChrisMB (Nov 17, 2010)

Directional has asymmetrical sidecuts, flex, and stance.

Directional twin generally has either asymmetrical sidecuts and symmetrical flex or symmetrical sidecuts and asymmetrical flex and sometimes centred. 

True twin has symmetrical, sidecuts, flex, and generally centred stance.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Directional: Setback stance so you have more nose than tail. The tip and tail will have different geometries generally meaning the tail is shorter and more narrow. Usually, the nose will be softer than the tail to help with float.

True Twin: Centered stance and board geometry is symmetrical in both directions.

Directional Twin: Tip and tail are the same geometry, but the stance is setback like a directional board.

As far as I know, sidecut of the board is always centered around stance. I am not familiar with any boards with a stance that is not centered on the sidecut.

Flex patterns are all over the map.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

so would it make a big difference if my bindings were set back 1/2" on a true twin? its just how they seemed to go on when i fit them up..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

East§ide said:


> so would it make a big difference if my bindings were set back 1/2" on a true twin? its just how they seemed to go on when i fit them up..


Why is it setback? I'm not familiar with that particular board. Was it your intention to have a setback stance?

Setback stances are alright. Especially for powder riding if you're on a cambered board. What I recommend not doing is setting the stance forward ahead of the sidecut.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Also, is a Directional Board the preferred board if not doing Park or Rails or Jumps - and why?

Trying to figure out why one would want a Directional Board as opposed to a True Twin Board - anyone????






Leo said:


> Directional: Setback stance so you have more nose than tail. The tip and tail will have different geometries generally meaning the tail is shorter and more narrow. Usually, the nose will be softer than the tail to help with float.
> 
> True Twin: Centered stance and board geometry is symmetrical in both directions.
> 
> ...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Leo said:


> Why is it setback? I'm not familiar with that particular board. Was it your intention to have a setback stance?
> 
> Setback stances are alright. Especially for powder riding if you're on a cambered board. What I recommend not doing is setting the stance forward ahead of the sidecut.


i normally ride slightly set back, but when i was putting the bindings on this board, i tried to get them as centered as possible, but when i finally measured, the back tip was 1/2" shorter or so..im just making sure this isnt a major deal on a true twin.. also, im trying a new stance angle of like 15/-12 to see how i like it..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

All other variables equal, a directional board is going to give you more control and stability at higher speeds. It will also float better in powder. The longer nose lends to stability during aggressive carving as well. On an equivalent true twin, you'll notice more nose chatter. This is getting fairly technical though and you'd have to be pretty seasoned to notice nuances like that.

For your purposes, a directional twin or true twin sounds good. True directional boards are usually reserved for freeriding so that means they will usually be real damp and stiff. Most boards these days are directional twins or true twins.

I learned to ride switch on a true directional board. Is it easier to ride switch on a true twin? Yea, but it's not enough to make me choose a twin over a directional purely based on the fact. Unless of course we are talking about things like directional with swallow tail.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a 153 T.Rice (true twin) but I set my stance back 3/4 inch and didn't have any problem whatsoever. I'm too lazy to set my stance back for pow days and center it again for regular days. Might as well just set it back a little.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

FWIW, the NS Infinity I believe is a directional twin. I think it has symmetric sidecut, a small setback (like... 1" or a bit more). I don't know if the flex is symmetrical.

I really don't think it's so hard riding switch with the Infinity, but I just mean carving runs downhill. I haven't tried stuff like walking the board, or switching presses from nose to tail and such.


----------

